# Masters: The Big Blue Shed On It's Way To You



## Bribie G (21/7/11)

They are currently building one of the above at Morayfield just up the road from Bunnings and so far it makes B look like a corner store. One serious hunk of building. I was talking to the guys in the furniture warehouse next door to the site and they said that they will be selling furniture and whitegoods as well, maybe even TVs etc but weren't sure yet. 

So that's fridges and freezers that will be of interest to us brewers. I wonder what other items they are going to sell that might be worth looking at. Are there any stores open yet that anyone knows about? The Morayfield one looks like an 80 percenter at the moment, and they are powering ahead during the perfect weather here right now.

Edit: FTWCIL it's Woolie's answer to Bunnings in partnership with an American company.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/7/11)

Bribie G said:


> View attachment 47167
> 
> 
> They are currently building one of the above at Morayfield just up the road from Bunnings and so far it makes B look like a corner store. One serious hunk of building. I was talking to the guys in the furniture warehouse next door to the site and they said that they will be selling furniture and whitegoods as well, maybe even TVs etc but weren't sure yet.
> ...


Hope the service is better than the B stores.
GB


----------



## Jace89 (21/7/11)

Ahh interesting I remember reading something about wollies opening a competitor for bunnings! 
Cmon new price wars!!


----------



## mwd (21/7/11)

There is one going to be built in the centre of Cairns. I think they have just started earthworks on the site.


----------



## Bribie G (21/7/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Hope the service is better than the B stores.
> GB


Probably will be staffed by Bunnings Refugees :lol: 

:icon_offtopic: Worst ever service I ever got at B was when I bought my petrol line trimmer. I went to the aisle and there was a 30 going on 40 something female Bunnette sitting on a little mobile trolley thing, punching stuff into a hand held device, right in front of where the line trimmers were hanging. I stood there for a couple of minutes as I didn't want to break her concentration. Then: 

Excuse me, I'm just going to grab one of those line trimmers off the hook if you don't mind, to check it out

Bunnette looks at BG like something crawled out from under a rock and goes on typing

Erm, EXCUSE ME - could I get one of those line trimmers please?

Bunnette now glares

There's a side to me that I don't really like, I'm a classic passive aggressive and slip into Basil Fawlty mode very easily when I'm standing on my dignity, so I started doing a Basil stuffed-shirt on her. "If you don't mind, I fully realise that your typing exercise here is of inestimable value to the smooth and profitable running of Bunnings, but you would have to agree that......." <_< 

Eventually she heaved her rather chubby body (she was a bit past MILF hood and that was probably one of her problems) off the trolley and slunk away muttering. I didn't report her, I was over my Basil bit by then and who knows, maybe her dog or worse had died that morning. And I bought the trimmer unaided.


----------



## mje1980 (21/7/11)

You can't complain about the service at bunnings, coz there isn't any!!


----------



## chappo1970 (21/7/11)

I am building one of the damn things at Moronfield.

They are massive. Just wait for the price wars to start in September between Buyips and Masters. Keep your hard earned in your pocket till then.

Can't give you internal shots as it's super secret retail stuff but here's on of the nursury... h34r:


----------



## brettprevans (21/7/11)

what you fail to know is that wollies already took over mitre10 and so will now close down mitre10 stores or convert them to masters stores. another aussie icon gone.

its just another store people. bunnings arent anything they dont claim to be anything they arent


----------



## razz (21/7/11)

Another being erected in Mornington 3931.


----------



## Phoney (21/7/11)

The service at my local Bunnings isnt too bad, except for on Saturday / Sunday morning's when there's a scrum of DIY'ers crowding around each staff member patiently waiting their turn to ask their silly questions 

I go either just before closing time or after work when it's quiet.


----------



## QldKev (21/7/11)

I think bring it on, Bunnings needs some decent competition to make them review where they are slack. Up here in QLD the local Bunnings store (full warehouse size) doesn't have air con; and it is stupidly hot in there in summer, at least one person passes out every year from the heat in the store!. So what do they do, put air con or even decent sized extractor fans to extract the hot air, nooo. They put huge ceiling fans hanging from the roof to help recirculate all that hot air, mmm sauna with fans. :blink: Now Masters has marked out a spot for their air conditioned store it won't be long before the greed shed will have one. Don't get me wrong I prefer to keep my money with Bunnings as it's Australian owned, but the competition will be great.

Masters with the white goods etc will also be a great new place for these products, but I bet Bunnies will follow; so hopefully more cheap homebrew gear.


----------



## chappo1970 (21/7/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> what you fail to know is that wollies already took over mitre10 and so will now close down mitre10 stores or convert them to masters stores. another aussie icon gone.
> 
> its just another store people. bunnings arent anything they dont claim to be anything they arent



They will be just closing them down if that's the case CM, most stores I have seen aren't big enough by any stretch. Minimum store size is 12,500m2 (3 acres in old skool speak) of retail floor space with at least 300 car parks.

If your in the market for power tools rumour has it both will be offering ridiculously cheap deals for them come the launch.

Chap Chap


----------



## QldKev (21/7/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> what you fail to know is that wollies already took over mitre10 and so will now close down mitre10 stores or convert them to masters stores. another aussie icon gone.
> 
> its just another store people. bunnings arent anything they dont claim to be anything they arent



I though Woolies never ended up with Mitre 10 and Masters was the new avenue, and that Mitre 10 was attempting to sue Masters for the color Blue

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/sydn...i-1226090202179


QldKev


----------



## chappo1970 (21/7/11)

QldKev said:


> I though Woolies never ended up with Mitre 10 and Masters was the new avenue, and that Mitre 10 was attempting to sue Masters for the color Blue
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/sydn...i-1226090202179
> 
> ...


Correct Kev. What Woolies did was to buy the supply chain that supplied the Mitre 10 franchise network with hardward goodies, can't recall the name now, but maybe that's where the confusion set in?

Oh BTW QldKev the Master's stores are all fully airconditioned except for the nursury and trade area's.


----------



## scooza (21/7/11)

there is also talk of one here in toowomba also. supposedly right next door ( seperated by a dead end road) can see employees changing shirt colour. can't hurt for some good deals.
will the service be any better though???


----------



## brettprevans (21/7/11)

My mate is the business accountant for alh hotels (owned now by wooloies) so i get all the low down

qldkev - bunnings isnt Australian n owned it's owned by wesfarmers. 

Bunnings r no frills warehouse . cuts down on overheads which is good.

Nothing wrong with some compitition though


----------



## QldKev (21/7/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> My mate is the business accountant for alh hotels (owned now by wooloies) so i get all the low down
> 
> qldkev - bunnings isnt Australian n owned it's owned by wesfarmers.
> Bunnings r no frills warehouse . cuts down on overheads which is good.
> ...



Yep, I know they are under the Wesfarmers group. (I worked with Bunnings for 8 years at head office, and my wife has worked for them for 15 years)

*Wesfarmers is Australian owned, therfore I think it is safe to say Bunnings is.*


QldKev

edit: Taken from the Wesfarmers website: _From its origins in 1914 as a Western Australian farmers' cooperative, Wesfarmers has grown into one of Australia's largest listed companies and employers._


----------



## outbreak (21/7/11)

I worked at Bunnings for 7 years while at highschool/uni. The main thing is they have cut down heavily on staff members. When I worked there, there was a fulltime staff member looking after 1 to 2 ailse depending on stock type, now is something like 1 fulltimer to 5 ailes. I think its good that there is good that Masters is coming into the market, but please don't forget the smaller hardware stores. I am not sure about cities other than Perth, but there are still come really good small hardware store dotted around. Bunnings aren't always cheaper, I get my cement from a small hardware store and he is 90c a bag cheaper than the big green shed, it might not sound like much but it adds up over the year.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/7/11)

Bunnings was originally BBC hardware...then Westfarmers ( perth ) took them over and re-named them bunnings


----------



## brettprevans (21/7/11)

Mate i don't classify a publicly listed company as being Australian owned.
or owned by any country


----------



## QldKev (21/7/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Bunnings was originally BBC hardware...then Westfarmers ( perth ) took them over and re-named them bunnings



Wesfarmers took over Bunnings in 1994

They took over Howard Smith (BBC and Hardware House) in 2001. I remember it well as I was involved in the changes.





citymorgue2 said:


> Mate i don't classify a publicly listed company as being Australian owned.
> or owned by any country



IMO being floated on the Australian Market does. Also I'm not sure if it still stands true with the acquisitions since I left, but the farmers co-operative was still the majoity shareholder.

To me it's still stands better than a fully US owned chain. Like I said I look forward to the competition in the market place as a consumer, and hopefully we will get air con in the local store.

QldKev


----------



## outbreak (21/7/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Bunnings was originally BBC hardware...then Westfarmers ( perth ) took them over and re-named them bunnings



No, Bunnings has always been Bunnings, then wesfarmers took over Bunnings, and then they acquired BBC Hardware outlets and renamed them Bunnings Warehouse


----------



## Parks (21/7/11)

Great news. I'm not a fan of Woolies as a company (worked for them for 10 years) but Bunnings has been running un-checked for too long.

So many things are way more expensive than they should be for a place with Bunnings' buying power. I have been told on good authority though that a very high percentage of Bunnings' stock is sold on consignment with the suppliers setting the prices...


----------



## Yob (21/7/11)

I certainly hope they are gunna have snags


----------



## winkle (21/7/11)

And I hope that the castors will be cheaper :icon_cheers:


----------



## Malted (21/7/11)

What happened to the Mega Mitre 10 stores? They seem to have fizzled out.


----------



## RetsamHsam (21/7/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> what you fail to know is that wollies already took over mitre10 and so will now close down mitre10 stores or convert them to masters stores. another aussie icon gone.
> 
> its just another store people. bunnings arent anything they dont claim to be anything they arent



Do you really think the ACCC would have stood idly by and let this happen. Woolies bought the wholesale supplier "Danks", not Mitre10.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/7/11)

RetsamHsam said:


> <snip>
> Do you really think the ACCC would have stood idly by and let this happen.



Yes - look at the cost of petrol relative to the USD/AUD exchange rate and the relative price of crude oil.

They'll do anything with enough bribing.

Goomba


----------



## spaced (21/7/11)

phoneyhuh said:


> The service at my local Bunnings isnt too bad, except for on Saturday / Sunday morning's when there's a scrum of DIY'ers crowding around each staff member patiently waiting their turn to ask their silly questions
> 
> I go either just before closing time or after work when it's quiet.



Yeah I don't have a problem with there service. They're busy on the weekend so it's hard to get a hand but it's not the staff's fault:

* how many staff are rostered on
* I'm guessing they get paid minimum wage or thereabouts.


----------



## Nick JD (21/7/11)

I needed a new Laminate Trimmer yesterday. Went to Bunnings (wanted a cheapie, not a Makita or Bosch tradie's for $400 as it'll only be turned on 12 times a year) and they had none. It was PACKED, at 2pm.

Went to Mitre 10. No one in there - serious, NO ONE. Powertool selection was sad.

Ended up at a Makita shop. Paid $140 and have already destroyed the warranty making an overhead pin router. Schweet!

Bunnings killed Mitre 10 about 5 years ago.


----------



## yardy (21/7/11)

fcuck them all, i get all my gear from work h34r:


----------



## QldKev (21/7/11)

yardy said:


> fcuck them all, i get all my gear from work h34r:



but you never get me any :drinks:


----------



## Phoney (21/7/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Bunnings was originally BBC hardware...then Westfarmers ( perth ) took them over and re-named them bunnings



Not quite. Bunnings started in WA, was bought out by wesfarmers in 1994 and then they started building them throughout WA/SA/Vic.

BBC hardware in the mid 90's launched an offshoot - Hardwarehouse and started building them throughout NSW/QLD/NZ, then in 2001 westfarmers bought out BBC / Hardwarehouse and either closed down the franchises or painted them green & renamed them Bunnings.


source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bunnings_Warehouse

As for selling whitegoods in a hardware store; Unnecessary imo. There's already so many players in the market good guys, bing lee, retravision, harvey norman etc etc. Hardware shops should concentrate on selling hardware, and expand their range in plumbing, electrical, timber, metal & building supplies etc to mop up the specialists in those markets.


----------



## dcx3 (21/7/11)

Bidvest own Mitre 10 (and IGA) and thats why Mitre 10 have gone to down the shitter.Bidvest are a South African company and they are often voted as one of the worlds worst companies to work for.


----------



## Silo Ted (21/7/11)

RetsamHsam said:


> Do you really think the ACCC would have stood idly by and let this happen. Woolies bought the wholesale supplier "Danks", not Mitre10.



The ACCC are doing nothing constructive IMO, and haven't done for years Already the Woolworths & Coles juggernaut control the supermarket share, the takeaway liquor business, pubs & poker machines and hardware. They have ruined small business, and continue to push small business into bankruptcy with their loss leading prices. 

The humble hardware store as we knew it is a dying breed, and the remaining stores will fade away completely in the next two years as the two big players in EVERYTHING start screwing their wholesalers even more (another victim of dual monopolisation), so they can play against each other with ridiculously low prices to the consumer. While we might win in the short term, the model of entrapment will soon enough change with Masters, and they too will start selling $15 claw hammers sourced for 50 cents. 

dcx3, I thought Metcash owned Mitre 10 (and the IGA banner) ?


----------



## QldKev (21/7/11)

phoneyhuh said:


> Not quite. Bunnings started in WA, was bought out by wesfarmers in 1994 and then they started building them throughout WA/SA/Vic.
> 
> BBC hardware in the mid 90's launched an offshoot - Hardwarehouse and started building them throughout NSW/QLD/NZ, then in 2001 westfarmers bought out BBC / Hardwarehouse and either closed down the franchises or painted them green & renamed them Bunnings.
> 
> ...




must have read it a few posts ago 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=797119


----------



## Clutch (21/7/11)

I'm now smack bang between the biggest Bunnings in Australia and the new Masters being built in Tingalpa, which is handy since I renovate. 
I try to avoid Bunnings on weekends, Friday night at 8pm is the best time.
Not happy with the cheap 25l water containers though, I lost 11 litres of Cerveza the other night due to the tap leaking!


----------



## Bribie G (21/7/11)

razz said:


> Another being erected in Mornington 3931.


I reckon there's nothing as good as a mornington erection :icon_cheers: 

Hey how's this for telepathy, my boy ( who rings me every two months regardless - cue "cat's in the cradle"  ) - just rang me and he's been through the interviews and *just got a job at the forthcoming Morayfield branch :icon_chickcheers: *He will be in gardening and nursery and will give superb service if you mention Bribie G :lol: 

spin out.


----------



## cynical (21/7/11)

Isn't this off topic?


----------



## Northside Novice (21/7/11)

i heard an urban mith a few years back about a secret pact between bunnings and mitre 10, being that as long as mitre 10 staid on the east coast ; bunnings would stay on the west. so many moons past of happy trading until ,in good ol aussie fashion, mitre 10 said fckem lets invade the west and true to the pact bunnings retaliated in the east and dessimated poor ol miter 10 

any ways me cousin wirks for bunnings and says the big wigs up stairs are a bit worried about these new invaders and their aircon shops ! my local bunnings are in the process of converting the nursery/outdoor shop to fully under cover !

woop woop! all sounds good for us fellow consumers as we meander up to the feed lots


----------



## dcx3 (21/7/11)

Silo Ted yeah your'e right, sorry all i got my assholes confused!
Metcash were formerly called David's.
I agree with all also on the fact the ACCC is an absolute joke..WTF these clowns let anything go.I really feel for the small guy in this.
Saw an interesting bit on the news tonight and theres a new player against woolies and coles i think they said their first store was in Goulbourne?
They sold membership cards for $50 each before they opened and made $6 million right of the bat.Also brought 400 jobs to the area.


----------



## Bribie G (21/7/11)

cynical said:


> Isn't this off topic?


Darren, you as always are off topic


----------



## Silo Ted (21/7/11)

I wonder if it's a mob called Costco you're talking about ? They are about to open a megastore in Auburn, NSW, which is a paid membership thing as well. I think the gist of their plan is to sell not only cheap groceries, but also electricals etc, probably similar to Aldi, but with more variety. 

I'm struggling to justify buying membership to a store where I can't even walk into and have a look around as a non-member, unless accompanied by one. When did shopping become a gated community activity ? 

Small business is dying in many sectors, most of all retail, and the government is responsible for allowing the dual monopoly to destroy them, especially in regional towns. 

Back to the Woolworths Masters plan (pun intended) I wonder if they're going to end up destroying places like Reece Plumbing. Could well be on the cards. Not to mention all the independent kitchen renovation businesses, trade suppliers like TLC and more. 

In the end, it's good for the consumer on the surface, but truly fucks our society as a whole.


----------



## fcmcg (21/7/11)

Masters first store to open Australia wide will be in Braybrook , in Victoria. 
How do I know this !? 4 months ago , I was made redundant from my job as a shop fitter..1 month before my son was born ...my wife and I then decided for the next 12 months we'd both work part time to be around and see our boy grow ! I now know an unemployed shop fitter who scored a part time job there.... h34r: 
Can't say anything else....


----------



## Wolfy (21/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> I wonder if it's a mob called Costco you're talking about ? They are about to open a megastore in Auburn, NSW, which is a paid membership thing as well. I think the gist of their plan is to sell not only cheap groceries, but also electricals etc, probably similar to Aldi, but with more variety.


Costco have been open in Docklands (Melbourne) for close to 2 years now, a cross between Woolworths (groceries, mostly in large bulk packs, and much of it American brands) and BigW (electrical, clothes, optometry).


----------



## pike1973 (21/7/11)

theres one opening up just down the road from me at Springfield just near the uni and orion shopping centre. Don't know when it will be open but they had signs out about staff last time I passed.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (22/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> I wonder if it's a mob called Costco you're talking about ? They are about to open a megastore in Auburn, NSW, which is a paid membership thing as well. I think the gist of their plan is to sell not only cheap groceries, but also electricals etc, probably similar to Aldi, but with more variety.
> 
> I'm struggling to justify buying membership to a store where I can't even walk into and have a look around as a non-member, unless accompanied by one. When did shopping become a gated community activity ?
> 
> ...


Reece should be safe given they deal with trade direct, I use my dads account for all my plumbing gear and I save a lot compared to going to the green shed.

Share the sentiment though, i'd hate to see more players scquuzed out.

In Perth i've been using places like direct trade services an d tool mart. Good gear advice and price. Less cheap Chinese crap IMO. If we give them the patronage they stand a chance.


----------



## fcmcg (22/7/11)

Just for general info..
Of the $30 Billion dollar market sector in Australia of hardware , Bunnings only have a 33% market share..
The rest is made up of the little guys...
Reece plumbing should be ok, especially as they generally supply trade...


----------



## Maheel (22/7/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Reece plumbing should be ok, especially as they generally supply trade...



they could sell a fair bit more if they gave the trade price to everyone...

i hate that "oh you dont have an account, lets rip you off" bullshit when i am paying cash and they get CASH immediately ....

i go to a local tradlink where they just seem to have trade price (a lot cheaper than reece)


----------



## outbreak (22/7/11)

Maheel said:


> they could sell a fair bit more if they gave the trade price to everyone...
> 
> i hate that "oh you dont have an account, lets rip you off" bullshit when i am paying cash and they get CASH immediately ....
> 
> i go to a local tradlink where they just seem to have trade price (a lot cheaper than reece)




The reason why you don't get an account discount is that you have to spend ex amount a year to get that account, and they have guaranteed sales. I have found Tradelink to be cheaper than Reece, but you wouldn't be getting trade price and nowhere near negotiated prices for an account holder. The building company I work for has an account with another plumbing suppler who will remain nameless, and it makes me sick when I see the retail cost compared to the negotiated cost we get it for! I am talking at-least over triple the discounted price! Id never pay those retail prices ever. 

By the way, Bunnings are not cheap on stuff you need, eg plumbing supplies, timber, cement etc.... They are cheap on crap, like chinese made powertools, and imported outdoor furniture. We have an account with Bunnings for convenience as no matter where we are building a house, there is bound to be one at-least 15 mins away.


----------

